

A better way to sign-ins - mujarshad
http://seanmonstar.com/post/125352745992/whats-the-password

======
mujarshad
Sean started a discussion on the dev-identity list
([https://lists.mozilla.org/listinfo/dev-
identity](https://lists.mozilla.org/listinfo/dev-identity)). I really think
this is the best way to do it for both developers as well as provide a better
user experience.

It is really not fun trying to integrate 3rd party APIs to handle sign ins.

However, I would love to hear about the possible shortfalls of this approach.

